# A sealing of bees in large branch and removal of bee log



## PatBeek

.
*
Here's the video !!!*


----------



## mcon672

Lol I said "ahhhh" when he dropped the log the same time you did.


----------



## Harley Craig

you going to trap them out or cut the top off enough to expose the nest and put a hive above them and let them move up?


----------



## PatBeek

mcon672 said:


> Lol I said "ahhhh" when he dropped the log the same time you did.



LOL....I told him (the owner driving Bobcat) I was going to send him this video when I was done editing it, but I'm not.

This edit makes him look a little bad....lol.

.


----------



## PatBeek

Harley Craig said:


> you going to trap them out or cut the top off enough to expose the nest and put a hive above them and let them move up?



Hmmmmmm. That's an interesting idea about letting them move up into another hive.

I may have to try that just for the fun of it.

Thanks for the idea, Harley.



.


----------



## PatBeek

.

By the way, in case any of you don't approve of how they took the tree down that contained the bees, I was dealing with a tree trimming company who wasn't about to take any advice from me as to how to take that tree down. I was in no way running the show.

My job was to seal that hive and then haul off the log and to shut-up in between that time....lol. 

Could have been worse. They could have been sprayed by the homeowner, etc.

.


----------



## GaryG74

You do what you can under the conditions! Glad you got them moved. I'll be looking for part II. 
Cutting the top and putting a hive on top so they can move up in the Spring works well. Cut the top as level as you can, put a piece of plywood with a cutout the size of the interior of the hive box on top of the log, close any gaps below the plywood, and let them move up. Once you find the queen, you can put an excluder under the box and let the brood below emerge. Once all the bees are out of the log, set the hive on a regular bottom and treat it like any other regular hive.


----------

